# 2011 6 speed manual shift issue



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 2012 had a "button" of sorts on the shift cable linkage that, if depressed, would lock out certain shifter movements. All the way out, it would allow selection of any gear.


----------



## Jaggernaulty (Aug 10, 2021)

Is that under the hood?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jaggernaulty said:


> Is that under the hood?


Yes. The triangle-shaped assembly on top of the transmission.


----------



## Jaggernaulty (Aug 10, 2021)

Is it supposed to come off easily?


----------

